# Helfer gesucht für Errichtung eines Dirt/Freeride/Slopestyle Park in Neumünster!



## Timmö__ (23. August 2009)

Moin moin,
endlich haben wir es geschafft, wir haben in Neumünster ein legales Gelände bekommen.
Dort wird in den nächsten Wochen schon der Bau beginnen. 
Vllt sollte ich erstmal mit dem anfangen, worum es geht: Dirt Jump, Freeride, Slopestyle u. Dual Slalom.
(Wobei der Dual Slalom noch in den Sternen steht)

Auf dem Gelände werden Dirt Jumps in verschiedenen Schwierigkeitsstufen errichtet werden, sowie Northshore und Slopestyle Elemente.
Das Gelände auf dem der Park entstehen soll hat ein kleines Waldstück, offene Fläche und einen ca 3 Meterhohen Wall, auf dem ein Startturm errichtet werden soll.

Dieser Park soll für Anfänger, Fortgeschrittene und Könner geeignet sein und es wird mit viel Wahrscheinlichkeit noch ein Verein gegründet werden.

Doch bevor dies alles losgeht, wird das Gelände erst einmal freigeräumt werden müssen (Meterhohe Brennnesseln, Grashalme, etc) und danach seid ihr gefragt!
Wer Lust hat mit anzupacken, zu budeln, Holz, Bretter, Werkzeug u.Ä zu spenden, Ideen mit einwirken zu lassen, u.s.w. möchte mir doch bitte eine PM schreiben, oder es hier posten. Dann werd ich dich kontaktieren 

Ich hoffe es sind ein paar Leute dabei, das Flachland etwas hügeliger zu machen 

Gruß,
Tim


----------



## martens (24. August 2009)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Timmö__ (25. August 2009)

Eine Schnitzelgrube ist übrigens auch geplant..


----------



## Merkava (7. September 2009)

MoinMoin!
Ich bin seit einiger Zeit auch begeisterter MTB-er und Dirt/Downhiller!

HAb allerdings wenig Erfahrung und war erst einmal richtig unterwegs!
Und mein erstes eigenes Bike von Morewood ist auch schon näher gekommen durch einen Job!
War auf einigen kleinen Touren in den Alpen und bin eher ein Amateur....aber hab derben Spaß am Biken im Gelände!

Aber ich würde mich gerne einbringen und meine Hilfe anbieten, sollte aus deiner Idee etwas werden!!
Ich komme aus NMS und bin 19 Jahre alt!


MfG Ingmar


----------



## Timmö__ (7. September 2009)

Hast ne PM


----------



## Daddelmann (8. September 2009)

Hey,

mit Trailbuilding habe ich einige Erfahrungen. Auch mit Shores. Mein Hauptaugenmerk liegt dabei auf Freeridetrails. Anbei habe ich meine eigenen Trails an einem 45m hohen Berg mit 250m länge = 18% gefälle. Mit Dirts kann man mich jagen 

Bin 17 Jahre alt und nur wenig mobil. Wenn ich die Möglichkeit bekomme bei jemanden zu übernachten bin ich sicher für ein Wochenende dabei.


----------



## Hannnnnnes (8. September 2009)

Wenn mir jemand sagt wo und wann bin ich sofort am start!! MfG Hannes


----------



## Timmö__ (8. September 2009)

Woher kommst du denn?


----------



## Hannnnnnes (9. September 2009)

aus nms brachenfeld!


----------



## toddy2017 (24. September 2009)

yo, das wurd ja auch mal zeit das da was passiert!!!
Ich bin dabei, wann und wo...
bitte melden!!!


----------



## Franciscojanell (31. Juli 2018)

Hallo Leute,

ich bin auch neue und Wohne in Gadeland, mein Sohn fährt auch mit.
Ich bin an überlegen am Wochenende nach Malente zu fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

